# Edward Angelus and Giacomo



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my babies. I don't have a lot of Giacomo, I got him yesterday, but I have plenty of Edward. 

Edward

































































Giacomo

























The two of them


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

oh edward looks like such a squish! can't wait til giacomo gets big.


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, what handsome boys!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I love that he has a big toy rat, it made me laugh so much!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

They are just the CUTEST things!!


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

Good looking rats. Really good pictures too. Please share more!


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Edward seems to have a lot of personality.
Does he really like to snuggle up next to that stuffed rat?
Can't wait to see more photos of your rat boys together.


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. I love my boys. 

The stuffed rat is the second one, the first got chewed to pieces. You get them at IKEA. 
It was Edward's best friend for a long time, now Giacomo is. But he still loves to snuggle, play, push, kiss his stuffed rat lol. 

Thanks for the comment on the pictures. I'm a hobby photographer so I have a great camera and I also take a lot of pictures to make sure I get some good ones


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OOOHHHH! they're sooo cute! the last pic looks like edward is trying to squish him!


----------

